# Gebäudeautomatisation mit CX9000



## orca (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo

Für ein EFH plane ich eine Gebäudeautomatisation mit einer Beckhoff CX9000. Zu Beginn möchte ich insgesamt 18 Rollladen steuern sowie das Licht im Wohnen/Essen dimmen. Später möchte ich dann die Steuerung sukzessive ausbauen.

Meine Fragen:


Welche Komponenten, ausser der CX9000, brauche ich dazu?
Welche und wie viele Klemmen benötige ich für die gestellten Anforderungen?
Wie würde die I/O Liste aussehen?
Verwende ich Elektroniktaster für die Rollladensteuerung und das Dimmen?
Any Tipps?
Besten Dank für euren Input!


----------



## danielplp (13 September 2010)

Hallo orca,



> Für ein EFH plane ich eine Gebäudeautomatisation mit einer Beckhoff  CX9000. Zu Beginn möchte ich insgesamt 18 Rollladen steuern sowie das  Licht im Wohnen/Essen dimmen. Später möchte ich dann die Steuerung  sukzessive ausbauen.


Schön, dass du dein EFH automatisieren möchtest, vor diesem Schritt stehe ich auch aktuell. Ich werde nun versuchen, auf deine fragen einzugehen:



> Welche Komponenten, ausser der CX9000, brauche ich dazu?


Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, benötigst du außer der CX9000-0001 noch weitere Hardwarekomponenten - ganz wichtig sind da die digitalen IO's, die du, je nachdem, wie viele Sensoren und Aktoren du einsetzen möchtest, dir individuell zusammenstellen solltest.



> Welche und wie viele Klemmen benötige ich für die gestellten Anforderungen?


Erst einmal ist es wichtig, dass du dich auf ein Bussystem für die Beckhoff-Klemmen festlegst - wir nehmen das Bussystem EL, da es dafür mehr unterschiedliche Klemmen gibt. Für die digitalen Eingänge könntest du die Baugruppe EL1809 mit 16DI nehmen, für die digitalen Ausgänge die Baugruppe EL2809 mit 16DO. Je nach Anwendung benötigst du jetzt noch analoge Ein-/Ausgänge.



> Verwende ich Elektroniktaster für die Rollladensteuerung und das Dimmen?


Ich würde ausschließlich Taster verbauen - die jeweiligen Dimmfunktion(en) kannst du dann über die Steuerung programmieren.



> Any Tipps?


Ja. Plane bereits jetzt schon, was und wie du evtl. noch ausbauen möchtest und führe den Ausbau komplett durch. Ansonsten kann ich dir nur noch ans Herz legen, die Suchfunktion hier im Forum zu benutzen, da es bereits viele Themen zur Gebäudeautomation mit Beckhoff-Komponenten gibt.


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.
Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Matze001 (13 September 2010)

1. Hängt von 2-5ab
2. das weist du selbst am Besten, niemand hier weis wie viele Taster du z.B. einbaust
3. So wie du sie schreibst
4. Taster bieten sich an, ja
5. Aber sicher

Wie du siehst kann man 1-4 sehr allgemeingültig formulieren ohne das du neue Informationen hast. Daraus lässt sich schließen -> dein Input war sehr gering.

Mach dir Gedanken was du machen willst, wie mein Vorredner schon sagte natürlich in der größten Ausbaustufe. Wenn du dir dessen bewusst bist schreibst du das ganze einmal nieder, und wirst dann schonmal einen groben Überblick haben. Dann kommt der Punkt an dem normalerweise mehr als die hälfte wieder rausfliegt, weil zu teuer 

Wenn du diesen Punkt erreicht hast und du konkret weist wie es am Ende aussehen kann (+10-20% Reserve kommt dann immernoch drauf) geht die Arbeit für uns los. Dann können wir dir sagen was für dich Sinn macht, was du anders machen solltest oder was du gar nicht bedacht hast.

Vorab schon einmal. Wie viele Lampen möchtest du dimmen? Wenn es mehr als 4 Stück werden fängt Dali an sich zu rentieren.

Wenn du etwas Hilfe beim Planen haben willst gib bescheid, ich denke das bekommen wir schon hin. Ich hatte mal aus langeweile ne Planung für nen EFH angefangen, müsste da mal wieder weiter machen. Glaube aber nicht das es für dich in Betracht käme, es war sehr gehoben ausgelegt.

So ich hoffe du fühlst dich nicht vors Knie getreten, aber es sind halt leider etwas wenig Grundinfos vorhanden auf die man aufbauen kann.



MfG

Marcel

Edit: Im Privatbereich würde ich von Ethercat abstand nehmen. Es mag zwar schneller sein, doch braucht es mehr Strom. Bei ner gut ausgebauten CX macht das richtig schön was aus.
Der K-Bus ist vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## GLT (14 September 2010)

BTW - in der oscat.lib sind fertige Jalousie/Beschattungsbausteine - spart Dir Arbeit.

Je nachdem wieviele Leuchten und -typen Du zu dimmen gedenkst, kann sich DALI empfehlen - spart auch Platz in der Verteilung.


----------



## orca (26 Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute

Vielen Dank für euren Input.
Bei mir hat sich in der Zwischenzeit einiges geklärt.

Ich habe mich für K-Busklemmen entschieden.

Komponenten:
 - 65 digitale Eingänge (KL1408 )
 - 5 Lichtgruppen (12V Halogen oder evtl. LED) dimmbar (KL2751/KL2761)
 - 19 Rollen (KL2722)

Aus Kostengründen würde ich keine 230V Ausgangsklemmen sondern Relais, z.B. http://de.farnell.com/finder/46-61-9-024-0040/relais-spco-16a-24vdc/dp/1329670 verwenden.

Wie haltet ihr von diesem Setup?

Bzgl. Lampen dimmen:
Wir möchten 12V Halogen Einbauleuchten oder vielleicht LED's einbauen.
Wie oben beschrieben handelt es sich um 5 Lichtgruppen mit je 3-6 Spots.
Kann ich dazu DALI verwenden?
Gemäss Beckhoff unterstützt die KL6811 den Bereich 204 (Niedervolt-Halogenlampen) nicht.

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.

MfG


----------



## Matze001 (26 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

rechne doch einfach mal:

Dali-K-Bus-Klemme kostet ca. 180€, der DC/DC-Wandler für die Dali-Typischen 18VDC kostet rund 100€.
Ein Dali-Trafo kostet ca. 10-20% mehr als ein konventioneller (z.B. würde ich dir ABB ETR - DALI (bzw. one4all) empfehlen.

Dann nimm mal die Anzahl der Dimmerklemmen + die normalen Trafos und rechne. Ich glaube mich zu erinnnern das es ab 5 einzelnen Dali-Teilnehmern sinn macht.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## orca (27 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Marcel,

ich kenne mich leider mit DALI überhaupt nicht aus.
Kannst du mir bitte erklären wie die Komponenten zusammenspielen bzw. für was der DC/DC Wander benötigt wird.

MfG


----------



## cas (27 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde keine KL2722 nehmen.
Diese kannst du nicht hardwaremäßig verriegeln, falls du diese für deine Rolladen nutzen möchtest.
Bei Problemen ist Motor kaputt. Klemme vieleicht auch.

Entweder Klemmen mit Relaisausgang oder normale DO mit drangehängten Relais.

MfG

CAS


----------



## dj999 (27 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

die beiden Ausgänge der KL2722 sind in der Klemme gegeneinander verriegelt. Ich habe sie auch zur Ansteuerung von Rolladenmotoren im Einsatz.

Gruß
dj999


----------



## Weschi (28 Oktober 2010)

Jep ich auch ...funktioniert einwandfrei und ist kostengünstig .


----------



## tom_x (28 Oktober 2010)

Eine einfache Verriegelung ist bei Rollladenmotoren (Kondensatormotoren) nicht sinnvoll. Auf jeden Fall muss eine Zeitverzögerung zwischen den Umschaltvorgängen vorhanden sein. Nachzulesen z.B. in den Technische Erläuterungen von Finder unter Kondensatormotoren.

Preislich wird die Variante mit DO's und Relais etwas über 200 Euro billiger sein, allerdings sind Verdrahtungsaufwand und Platzbedarf höher und die KL2722 hat keinen mech. Verschleiß.

Die DALI-Klemme von Beckhoff ist übrigens etwas anders als die von Wago: Die KL6811 enthält ein integriertes 24-V-DC-Netzteil mit galvanisch getrennter Ausgangsspannung. Für den Betrieb der DALI-Slaves sind keine weiteren Komponenten notwendig. Kostenpunkt lt. Preisliste 206€ Netto.  Die DALI-Bibliothek für die KL6811 gibt es kostenlos, du musst dir nur bei Beckhoff eine Lizenznummer holen. Mit diesen Bausteinen kannst du die Klemme konfigurieren und ansteuern. Für eine bequeme Konfiguration gibt es noch die KS2000-Software, die kostet allerdings.

Beckhoff DALI Application Note

Beschreibung KL6811

Ansonsten einfach mal im Infosys zu DALi bzw. KL6811 suchen.


Für Alle, die sich mit den Basics auseinandersetzen, ist auch SPS@Home-Forum eine gute Anlaufstelle. Solche Fragen wurden dort auch schon diskutiert, einfach mal suchen.

PS: Ich hab für meine Rollos die Variante DO + Relais gewählt und komplett auf DALI gesetzt.


----------



## Matze001 (28 Oktober 2010)

orca schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> 
> ich kenne mich leider mit DALI überhaupt nicht aus.
> Kannst du mir bitte erklären wie die Komponenten zusammenspielen bzw. für was der DC/DC Wander benötigt wird.
> ...



Hallo orca,

Ich beschreibe es einmal ganz grob:

Dali ist ein Bussystem für die Lichttechnik, du kannst Leuchtmittel, Taster, Bewegungsmelder und was auch immer noch mit Licht zu tun hat daran anschließen, wenn sie die Möglichkeit dazu bieten.

Dali arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 18VDC, welche so aufgebaut ist das keine Komponenten zerstört werden sollten wenn einmal versehentlich 230V auf die Leitung gelangen (deshalb wir Dali meisst mit einem 5x1,5mm2 verlegt, L1, N, PE, Dali +, Dali-)

Deshalb brauchst du den DC/DC-Wandler der aus deinen SPS-24V die potentialgetrennten 18VDC macht.

Die Beckhoffklemme ist ein Master, der Telegramme an die Teilnehmer schickt, welche dann darauf antworten.

Vereinfacht gesagt könnte das so aussehen:

Beckhoff an Lampe1 : Dimm hoch!
Lampe1 an Beckhoff : habe auf 92% hochgedimmt, meine Versorgungsspannung ist Vorhanden und mein Leuchtmittel ist nicht Defekt

Sprich du bekommst sogar von den Leuchten Rückmeldungen wie ihr Zustand ist. Wenn einmal die Dali-Leitung beschädigt sein sollte, oder deine SPS ausgeht, dann erkennen die Teilnehmer den fehlenden Master. 
Man kann einstellen wie diese auf einen Busausfall reagieren, bei mir schalten sie die Beleuchtung auf 40% ein, damit man nicht im Dunkeln dasteht, und auch die Möglichkeit hätte z.B. bei einem Brand zu flüchten.

Nachteil: Steigt deine SPS mal länger aus ist dein Licht dauerhaft an.
Entweder du machst dir gedanken das du sie zusätlich abschaltbar über Schalter machst, oder spendierst jedem Lichtstromkreis eine eigene Sicherung (kann man MAL als Schalter missbrauchen) oder gar noch zusätlich ein Relais.

Ich hoffe die Infos sind erstmal ausreichend. Wünsche dir viel Spass!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## orca (28 Oktober 2010)

*Weitere Fragen*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos - das ist wirklich sehr hilfreich!

Weitere Fragen sind aufgetaucht:
1) Aus Platzgründen kann ich evtl. nicht alle Rohre in den Keller zur Hauptverteilung führen. Deswegen überlege ich mir einen dezentralen Aufbau mit einem kleineren Schrank im OG. 
Was haltet ihr von einer solchen Lösung? Dazu brauche ich einen Buskoppler (BK9000/BK9050) sowie eine 230V/ und Ethernet-Verbindung. Richtig? 

2) Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für eine Wetterstation?

Das wars fürs erste. Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Kommentare!


----------



## mike_roh_soft (16 April 2012)

orca schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos - das ist wirklich sehr hilfreich!
> 
> Weitere Fragen sind aufgetaucht:
> 1) Aus Platzgründen kann ich evtl. nicht alle Rohre in den Keller zur Hauptverteilung führen. Deswegen überlege ich mir einen dezentralen Aufbau mit einem kleineren Schrank im OG.
> ...



Wie hast du dich entschieden?
Was hast du dabei gelernt?
Kannst du heute vielleicht selbst Tipps geben?
Bilder?

Gruß Mike


----------

